# Brow grooming. What do you do?



## chic

My brows are not as full as they used to be. I guess many of us experience this. Do you groom your eyebrows? I have to now using Revlon Brow Fantasy. I brush them first with the spoolie end which is like a mascara wand then add pencil for definition. Then I outline the whole thing with highlighter cream on an applicator brush. It's a pretty decent result. What do you ladies do?


----------



## hollydolly

I'm lucky my brows  have not yet become sparse or out of control as some do.. but about twice a year I have them waxed into shape, and just pluck them in between !

Still,  I'll keep your way in mind Chic,  if mine start thinning. You always look so elegant!!


----------



## mike4lorie

Lick my fingers, and rub them over my brows?


----------



## Wren

Myself and many friends have very sparse eyebrows due to years of over plucking !

I don’t like mine to look too heavy so gently pencil them in and  soften with a baby bud, they look quite natural

I’ll give the Revlon  Brow  Fantasy  a try Chic, thanks for the tip


----------



## Lc jones

Wren said:


> Myself and many friends have very sparse eyebrows due to years of over plucking !
> 
> I don’t like mine to look too heavy so gently pencil them in and  soften with a baby bud, they look quite natural
> 
> I’ll give the Revlon  Brow  Fantasy  a try Chic, thanks for the tip


I do exactly the same thing! They sure have thinned over the years they used to be pretty full they’re just not growing in anymore


----------



## Wren

Mine have been plucked to death !  Especially when the trend was to wear them in a very thin line

In later years I can imagine residential and nursing  homes being full of elderly ladies with barely any eyebrows


----------



## hollydolly

Wren said:


> Mine have been plucked to death !  Especially when the trend was to wear them in a very thin line
> 
> In later years I can imagine residential and nursing  homes being full of elderly ladies with barely any eyebrows


 I never did that when I was younger so perhaps that's why mine are still ok. People get them tattooed on these days . I have to admit I don't like that look..


----------



## AprilSun

The only thing I do is trim the ones that get so long and stick out because like most of you, they are thin now. I do have some that are so curly that trimming doesn't help them so I have to pluck or else they stick out.


----------



## toffee

I have thickish eye brow ' still dark 'get the odd grey lol'
I do have to pluck as they can grow a little wild ' try to shape them often ,


----------



## Gary O'

I can open garage doors with mine

I usually curl 'em together, then twist 'em up at the ends

Got the Brezhnev thing goin'



Works for keeping small children at bay

'specially if I give 'em the ol' one eye


----------



## Ruthanne

Mine have thinned and I keep getting these long wirey white ones I pull out.  When I go out I use a brush on eyebrow.  I just brush on a thin line as  mine are extremely thin.


----------



## AnnieA

chic said:


> My brows are not as full as they used to be. I guess many of us experience this. Do you groom your eyebrows? I have to now using Revlon Brow Fantasy. I brush them first with the spoolie end which is like a mascara wand then add pencil for definition. Then I outline the whole thing with highlighter cream on an applicator brush. It's a pretty decent result. What do you ladies do?



That's a great product!   I use it between coloring my brows which are mostly white now, or when I'm doing the full works with make-up.


----------



## C'est Moi

I wear long bangs.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have light colored eyebrows, I don't use any powders or pencils to darken them like when I was younger.  The few stray hairs that appear below the brow I used to either tweeze or wax at home, didn't like the way they waxed them in a salon.  Now I just use this small hair remover that was advertised on TV and I bought at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $20.  Get it out every few months, not that often.  Like C'est, I also have long bangs a lot of the time.


----------



## treeguy64

My eyebrows have started rebelling against my face!  Out of nowhere, a few hairs will appear that are about a half-inch long and struggling to get away from their fellow brow members.  They reach out into space, or poke me in the eyelid.  I go goofy trying to deal with them when I'm out and about.  As soon as I get home though, I grab a fine scissors, sit on the bathroom sink counter, zero in on the rebel strands and cut them out of existence! Yes!


----------



## gennie

Mine have always been full but well-behaved.  I've never plucked other than a stray here and there.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I go to my beauty shop, am on the cusp or rethinking that dumb idea.


----------



## jujube

I use a brow powder by Clinique that makes my brows look a little thicker, but not too obvious.  I have some "wild hairs" that I have to go after with tweezers periodically.


----------



## debbie in seattle

One of my sister in laws uses something and when I see her, it’s shocking.  This petite woman with eyebrows that should be on an elephant!
I’m speechless when I see her, I end up staring at her eyebrows when talking to her.  She has two daughters, one would think they’d say something to her.


----------



## Judycat

Eyebrows blah. Too much work. I trim with scissors and dye them. Forget the pencil and the other crap you have to do every day.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My eyebrows are gone. I plucked them to death years ago. I wear glasses so hopefully you don't notice. My cousin wears glasses and tries to make her brows thicker with a pencil. I guess she tries to do this with her glasses on. She ends up with one brow below the rim of the glasses and another above it. Very strange.


----------



## Catlady

I used to know this woman that either had no eyebrows or completely removed them and painted them in with eyebrow pencil.  She always looked like she was surprised.  

I used to pluck mine but not too thin.  They're still thick but the hair is white.  I don't bother using the pencil anymore because I need reading glasses to see what I'm doing and one spec is always in the way of plucking.  Oh well, no big deal at my age, anyway.


----------



## Keesha

I pluck the bottom hairs on my eyebrows but I did get them permanently done years ago. I’ve got the odd silver hair but my eyebrows are light brown so don’t actually match up to my hair colour. 

I’m glad I still have eyebrows since I really dislike the coloured penciled look. I think I’d rather have eyebrows tattooed on if I ever permanently loose them than pencil them in.


----------



## Keesha

debbie in seattle said:


> One of my sister in laws uses something and when I see her, it’s shocking.  This petite woman with eyebrows that should be on an elephant!
> I’m speechless when I see her, I end up staring at her eyebrows when talking to her.  She has two daughters, one would think they’d say something to her.


HAHAHAHA. Oh this is so funny. 
I’m glad I’m not the only one. 
I’d stare too


----------



## Don M.

My barber trims my eyebrows when I get a haircut....every 6 weeks, or so.  By then, they are starting to grow quite long.


----------



## win231

I bought a $9.95 trimmer for eyebrows, nose & ears.  For the price, I can't believe how well it works.  It does a perfect job.  My hairstylist even asked me how my eyebrows are so perfect & I always LOL.  It's that yellow & green thing with the light you may have seen advertised on TV.  Much better than getting scissors near my eyes.


----------



## Doomp

I have my eye on some brow gel by ILIA Cosmetics. It looks promising but a bit pricy for me right now. I use clear mascara to keep my brows in place.


----------



## treeguy64

It would be great if Eugene Levy and his offspring weighed in, here!


----------



## Catlady

How about Theo Waigel?


----------



## PinotGrigio

Pluck a stray when needed. I use Maybelline Brow drama soft brown.


----------



## Gardenlover

Mark Twain eye brows here. I trim them (both) upon death threats from my better half. Although she and I wish I had that much hair.


----------



## Catlady

Gardenlover said:


> Mark Twain eye brows here. I trim them (both) upon death threats from my better half. Although *she and I wish I had that much hair*.
> View attachment 87282


Mark Twain needed some Brylcreem.  Albert Einstein, too.


----------



## Fyrefox

I use small, fine scissors on the "outlaw" eyebrow hairs.  My stylist gives me a touch-up when I go in for a cut...


----------



## Pappy

My barber does the fine trimmings. I use a small pair of scissors for touch up.


----------



## 911

I’m a nut when it comes to personal grooming. Enough said.


----------



## hellomimi

I trim my brows every now and then to keep them in shape and well defined.


----------



## win231

Catlady said:


> How about Theo Waigel?


I never heard of him, but I know why he's laughing.  He's looking in a mirror.


----------



## MarciKS

I don't do anything with my brows. I only wish I could coax them to add to my lash line. LOL


----------



## gamboolman

Barber does them.
Have gone with ms. gamboolgal and got threaded / threading done afew times.


----------



## Patros

What are brows? Haha! I might also say, what is leg hair?


----------



## Ruthanne

I started using an eyebrow pencil and I have to be careful that I don't put it on too thick because then people look at me funny


----------



## Wren

Ruthanne said:


> I started using an eyebrow pencil and I have to be careful that I don't put it on too thick because then people look at me funny


I use a pencil too Ruth when you’ve finished, try ‘softening’ the effect gently with a cotton bud it looks more natural


----------



## MarciKS

I just check to make sure I don't got a unibrow starting. Pluck a few here and there in the in between. LOL


----------

